
 All Our N-gram are Belong to You - Anon84
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2006/08/all-our-n-gram-are-belong-to-you.html
======
anateus
Why isn't this being trumpeted everywhere?

This is amazing news for natural language processing! Often tasks are
encountered that are hampered by the size and nature of available corpora.

------
anateus
Ah, now I know why it wasn't trumpeted anywhere:

It was released in 2006, and it's still behind a $150 paywall.

~~~
donaldc
My favorite parts of this blog announcement are the numerous comments
requesting that google release the data on bittorrent. Google still has this
option, if it ever _actually_ wants to release the n-gram corpus to as wide an
audience as possible.

